# red cell



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

is red cell good to give to pigeons? and if so how? in the water or the feed.

and how much. thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know some put it in the water, and some do mix it in the feed. I'm sure more people will com in and share what they do.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I put it in the feed,good for the birds


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I do it both ways. For the race birds I always put it on the feed. Just enough to get the feed wet then I add probiotic powder. For the fancy birds I always put it in the water to where it has a not to deep shade if red for them. In the end all the birds get the same vit and minerals but in different ways. Do both and find which way you like best.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been using it for a couple of years, very good product. I add one tablespoon per gallon of water. And let them drink for a day or two till gone or just needs to be changed. Then I use 2 table spoons of acv to a gallon of water for the rest of the week. I get my advice from an 80 year old fancier who has had pigeons since he was seven years old.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I use it the same as Cgosch, with other variations of other vitamins thru the week. Don't forget, sometimes plain old water tastes pretty good i'm sure. Don't over do it.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

What is red cell?

Do pigeons really need all these vitamin supplements? shouldn't a balanced diet and plenty of sun provide them with everything?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Red cell is actually a horse vitamin. Many use it and like it. 
Pigeons are grain eaters, which are lacking a lot of vitamins and minerals that they need. So even a good seed mix is deficient in those things. Wild birds have more choice in what they eat, and to find the minerals and all that they need. You don't over do it with vitamins. That isn't good either, but a couple of times a week is good.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

thank you fore all of ur input. but you forgot to tell me how much per feeding or drink


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

1 tablespoon to a gallon of drinking water. From Foy's Pigeon Supplies.
I would use it one time per week. You can over do vitamins too.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

one time per week . thanks


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

P.S. I buy redcell from the local farm supply store for around $20.00 a gallon.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Each Lb. Contains
Each Fluid Ounce Contains

Magnesium, min.
0.06%
20 mg

Potassium, min.
0.31%
100 mg

Sulfur, min.
0.78%
250 mg

Copper, min.
1,100 ppm
36 mg

Selenium, min.
20 ppm
0.65 mg

Zinc, min.
340 ppm
11 mg

Iron, min.
9,400 ppm
300 mg

Cobalt, min.
60 ppm
2 mg

Manganese, min.
1,200 ppm
39 mg

Iodine, min.
8 ppm
0.25 mg

Vitamin A, min.
356,923 I.U.
25,000 I.U.

Vitamin D-3, min.
49,969 I.U.
3,500 I.U.

Vitamin E, min.
500 I.U.
35 I.U.

Vitamin B-12, min.
1,680 mcg
120 mcg

Thiamine, min.
428 mg
30 mg

Riboflavin, min.
356 mg
25 mg

Vitamin B-6, min.
114 mg
8 mg

Menadione, min.
35 mg
2.5 mg

Folic Acid, min.
100 mg
7 mg

Biotin, min.
0.285 mg
0.02 mg

Choline, min.
2,855 mg
200 mg

d-Pantothenic Acid, min.
685 mg
48 mg

Tracter supply carries it also. I use 1 teaspoon to a 1 1/2 gallon feeder once a week and let them drink for a couple days.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

I added red cell to the feed, just enough to moisten the feed. I then take and sprinkle Vitameneral just enough to dry the seed. The birds seem to really go for. I do this once a week.
Thank you


----------



## Guido Madrusan (Nov 26, 2012)

Just remember Red Cell was formulated for a 1200 lb horse not a 1lb pigeon. On the other hand Wins-more which was developed for pigeons does a better job. Used them both, settled with Wins-more. 
Stop poisoning your pigeons with all these supplements, a healthy pigeon on good quality feed and clean water will strive just great and additives will only be needed in times of stress, like breeding, racing or after a show etc.
Pigeon Fancier for 48 years, NPA Master Breeder , Master judge and superior racer , not bragging , just trying to demonstrate what you can do without poisoning your pigeons with daily additives!!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Guido Madrusan said:


> Just remember Red Cell was formulated for a 1200 lb horse not a 1lb pigeon. On the other hand Wins-more which was developed for pigeons does a better job. Used them both, settled with Wins-more.
> Stop poisoning your pigeons with all these supplements, a healthy pigeon on good quality feed and clean water will strive just great and additives will only be needed in times of stress, like breeding, racing or after a show etc.
> Pigeon Fancier for 48 years, NPA Master Breeder , Master judge and superior racer , not bragging , just trying to demonstrate what you can do without poisoning your pigeons with daily additives!!


Hi,
What do you feed your pigeons? Where I live a lot of people prefer to feed pellets over seeds. I instinctively prefer seeds because I can see what quality I am giving them.
Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Guido Madrusan said:


> Just remember Red Cell was formulated for a 1200 lb horse not a 1lb pigeon. On the other hand Wins-more which was developed for pigeons does a better job. Used them both, settled with Wins-more.
> Stop poisoning your pigeons with all these supplements, a healthy pigeon on good quality feed and clean water will strive just great and additives will only be needed in times of stress, like breeding, racing or after a show etc.
> Pigeon Fancier for 48 years, NPA Master Breeder , Master judge and superior racer , not bragging , just trying to demonstrate what you can do without poisoning your pigeons with daily additives!!



I agree that many give too many additives, but seeds don't contain the vitamins they need. It's amazing what they add to the water every day. I think some pigeons never even know what fresh clean water tastes like. Don't you feel that vitamins once a week is a good idea?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some feed the pellets because some pellets are cheaper. Some feed them because they contain everything in each pellet, so even the fussy birds get all that is in them. I think the birds prefer the seeds and grains.


----------



## Guido Madrusan (Nov 26, 2012)

What you feed depends on the breed , time of the year and what you demand from your birds - racing -showing etc. What breed of pigeons do you keep??
A variety is what I prefer up to 20 different seeds and then add or subtract certain seeds according to the season .
The only time I feed a high protein pellet is during the breeding season as an extra, a feeder full of pellets is always available to them if they run out of seeds.
Extra oily seeds ( hemp, safflower, canola, linseed,) during the molting season.
Extra corn and protein in the cold Winter climate but again depends on the breed, racing homers will get fat on you .
Do not fall for daily programs with different color water every day crap, people just trying to sell you stuff, we do not do it to ourselves , why would we put our pigeons through it. KEEP IT SIMPLE , !!!

Hope it helps!!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Guido Madrusan said:


> What you feed depends on the breed , time of the year and what you demand from your birds - racing -showing etc. What breed of pigeons do you keep??
> A variety is what I prefer up to 20 different seeds and then add or subtract certain seeds according to the season .
> The only time I feed a high protein pellet is during the breeding season as an extra, a feeder full of pellets is always available to them if they run out of seeds.
> Extra oily seeds ( hemp, safflower, canola, linseed,) during the molting season.
> ...


Hey, Thanks

At the moment I have one tumbler/king/??? cross? (adopted) 

I'm feeding the same seeds I used to when I had pigeons before (racers (never raced them) and mix breeds), but I never rotated seeds, just fed the same thing every day. 

Had about a 7 year gap with no pigeons.

I know it sounds stupid, but it never occurred to me that different seeds give them different things until I started doing a bit of reading again.

I live in a warm, sub-tropical climate, minimum winter temperature is around 6 degrees Celsius. I don;t race and at the moment I don;t breed, though I'll get him a mate eventually.

I measure out his feed with a small cup (25ml?) and feed him this amount over 3 days:
3 cups millet
1 cup split green peas
1 cup safflower
1 - 2 cups whole corn
1 cup groat
1 cup flax
2 cups wheat

Am I giving him too much rich food? Also what volume of food do you give your birds per day? He's a pretty hefty fellow (only had him a week) and I'm not sure if someone overfed him or he's just built that way.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Guido Madrusan (Nov 26, 2012)

Being in a warm climate ,personally I would cut the corn,flax and millet in half . 
As far for amounts fed adjust accordingly, give him two table spoons the first day and then go from there if he is still hungry give him more and if there is feed left over cut him back, let him tell you how much he wants, but you have to watch or he will get fat on you.
http://www.pigeonempire.com/


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Guido Madrusan said:


> Being in a warm climate I would personally cut the corn,flax and millet in half .
> As far for amounts fed adjust accordingly, give him two table spoons the first day and then go from there if he is still hungry give him more and if there is feed left over cut him back, let him tell you how much he wants, but you have to watch or he will get fat on you.
> http://www.pigeonempire.com/


I thought pigeons were the type to eat all available, whether they were hungry or not.

What about the safflower? Too oily for all year round
Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> I thought pigeons were the type to eat all available, whether they were hungry or not.
> 
> What about the safflower? Too oily for all year round
> Thanks


Safflower comes in some pigeon mixes. They love it. Just give a bit, not a lot. Won't hurt him.


----------

